# Pen Assembly Headaches



## malonjw (Dec 26, 2022)

I had just finished turning a blank today for a Vesper pen from PSI. I pressed the tip adapter in, no problem. Then I started pressing the pen top into the tube and my plastic on the tube broke. This is sure not the first time obviously, but it is so frustrating. Does anyone use a little lube of any kind before pressing the parts together?  The parts were straight going together. Any good thoughts or tips?


----------



## gimpy (Dec 26, 2022)

Make sure you check that there is
No glue/epoxy is in the tub


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 26, 2022)

I agree first thing is to absolutely be sure there is nothing in the tube. I like to run a file through especially with kits that use a plastic extension that goes in first before the solid component. And yes when doing them I put a dab of vaseline on the plastic part.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 27, 2022)

Yep, make sure the tube is clean. Had a problem assembling a pen and found a tiny bit of CA inside. I have a small round file I run around the inside of tubes to make sure they are clean.


----------



## walshjp17 (Dec 27, 2022)

I second what everyone above has suggested and also recommend using a reamer if the fit is too tight.  Use it lightly and not aggressively to avoid deforming the tube and/or over-loosening the fit.


----------



## Woodchipper (Dec 27, 2022)

Adding: I use a tool for chamfering the inside of brass cartridge cases. A couple of light turns also removes any tiny burrs in the tube.


----------



## egnald (Dec 27, 2022)

I apply a little bit of wax to the parts when pressing. — Dave


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 27, 2022)

malonjw said:


> I had just finished turning a blank today for a Vesper pen from PSI. I pressed the tip adapter in, no problem. Then I started pressing the pen top into the tube and my plastic on the tube broke. This is sure not the first time obviously, but it is so frustrating. Does anyone use a little lube of any kind before pressing the parts together?  The parts were straight going together. Any good thoughts or tips?


This is one case for using TBC bushings when turning.  If the bushings are the proper size and fit in the tube ends, there cannot be any glue on the inside of the tube.


----------

